# Disney + SFR



## RodCH (9 Mai 2020)

Bonjour depuis quelques temps Disney + ne lance aucun film quand je suis en wifi à la maison (opérateurs SFR) Obligé de passer en 4G ou d’utiliser  VPN  Avez vous le même problème ? Trouvez une solution ?


----------

